# May Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Patience is a virtue, I need lots of it! lol I'm working on getting the new format to display ALL the photos in this voting poll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, it looks like all the photos are here!
Let the voting begin.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> Patience is a virtue, I need lots of it! lol I'm working on getting the new format to display ALL the photos in this voting poll.


Thanks for all your hard work on this! Looks perfect!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Would love to see those votes rolling in! (This is not a self serving post  )


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

14 members were able to choose their favorite photos and vote. 
It's a tough one this month just like all the other months. Take the time to vote now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it Sunday already...where does the time go...have you voted yet...22 members have voted and it's a close race.
Please choose your favorite goldens in the sun and vote before *Wednesday May, May 27th at 3:28pm.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't believe it's been almost a week since this voting poll started. This poll closes tomorrow, *Wednesday May, May 27th at 3:28pm.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's another close contest, cast your votes soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting poll will close very soon at * 3:28pm.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll has closed. Congrats to OscarsDad for submitting the winning photo.
Thanks to everyone who participated in this month's contest, all the photos were very special.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie is so thankful and pleased!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Oscar's Dad!

All were fantastic entries.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Oscar's Dad. What a sensational photo !


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Deborus12 said:


> Congratulations Oscar's Dad. What a sensational photo !


Thanks! Oskie is very proud!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Congrats! oscar sure did look really good in that photo, i loved it!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations to Oscar & his dad! 💗


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Congratulations to Oscar & his dad! 💗


Aw thanks so much to everyone! Nothing has changed. Oscar continues to tell us what to do.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Oscar's Dad, I absolutely loved your photo of Oskie, it's definitely one for framing!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks! It is one of our favorites, as well.


----------

